# midwest - Roll top Salt storage shipping containers



## spaceman12321 (Dec 3, 2007)

You can load quickly over the side with a bobcat then roll the top closed. These are roll top containers designed this way and the upper rails are built a lot stronger than a regular container. I used these containers for a property that we kept salt onsite. Great way to keep salt dry and contained. A lot quicker and cheaper than building a block and frame cover, pouring a pad etc.

40' container $1500 includes some bows (you can use your own tarp or get a rolling tarp from ZamZow tarps) never filled this container all the way but should fit 80tons or so.

20' container $2000 includes bows and roll top tarp. Will hold around 30 tons

Located in Lenexa, KS


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just want to confirm my eyes aren’t deceiving me, is that door bent and a the hasp bent?
Also did you ever have issues with opening the door with salt pushing against it?


----------



## spaceman12321 (Dec 3, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Just want to confirm my eyes aren't deceiving me, is that door bent and a the hasp bent?
> Also did you ever have issues with opening the door with salt pushing against it?


One door on the 40' container is tweaked but the bottom latches. The top can probably be tweaked back, it's been like that since I've had it and I've never loaded that container full. It's only had salt in it a couple times. I've never loaded either container full enough to have salt pushing against the doors. The 20' will hold 30+ ton filled full at the back and sloped down to just inside the doors. I've never filled the 40' but by my calculations it should hold 80 ton/80 cu yd filled to the front and sloping down to the doors


----------



## spaceman12321 (Dec 3, 2007)

Make me an offer. Ill sell these dirt cheap in the next couple of days if anybody is interested in them before I pay to have them moved off of customers property.


----------



## spaceman12321 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sold the 20’ container, the 40’ is still up for grabs. I found out a billboard tarp will fit this nice, they are really heavy and can be had for $50-$80


----------

